# State of Origin III - Bass and Estuary Perch - who will win?



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well folks it's time for round 3. State of Origin!
The QLDer's took out the first round with a MASSIVE bag of bream.
The NSWelshman cleaned up in round 2 with some truly CROC sized flatties.
So much for the salt water folks it's time to dust of the sweetwater gear and give the bass and EP's a work over to see which state will take out round 3.

Here's the drill -
The comp will run from 12:01am 1st March 2011 until midnight on 31st March 2011.

QLD you're chasing bass exclusively (as I've never heard of an EP from up here)
NSW you can chase either bass or EP's depending on you're location
VIC you can chase some of those whopping EP's of yours to keep northern states honest
SA/WA you can chase any sweetwater fish you can catch

There's no limit on angler numbers per state team

Entry -
1 fish entry per angler photographed on a measuring device (entries can be upgraded if you catch a bigger one)
The fish MUST be legal sized for the state it's caught in.
Please include the following with every entry -

Angler name -
Date fish caught -
Species -
Length (rounded down to the nearest 0.5cm) -
Lure/Tackle used -

Happy fishing!
Al


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

If I can catch a cracker of a Red Bass from the Barrier Reef by getting the kayak towed out there will that count :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

FishinDan said:


> If I can catch a cracker of a Red Bass from the Barrier Reef by getting the kayak towed out there will that count :lol:


Nup sorry - but I'm willing to accept JP's from you guys up north!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Usual qualification rules apply?
Ie your state of origin, not just where you happen to be fishing?
Expat ring-ins permitted?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

dru said:


> Usual qualification rules apply?
> Ie your state of origin, not just where you happen to be fishing?
> Expat ring-ins permitted?


If I allow that Dru I have to fish for NSW!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Erm, not me. Born in Perth. But you'd have to talk to my folks about that. Bastards were from qld, their families from qld, but had to drop the kid in Perth while on holidays. and I was brought up in Qld, lived recently for 10 years in the UK... Now I kind of like WA (I have literally spent more time in Perth racing sailing boats than I actually "lived" there.)

To our pals in Perth, tell me you are happy with a guy in Sydney who claims Qld is the center of the world (I do), fishing in Sydney, will you accept my fish?

If so, bring it on... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

About time SOA broke silly football code lines.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

patwah said:


> Perfect response, I have nothing


Think I'm may start a new state of misfits - Ken, you in?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

dru said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect response, I have nothing
> ...


Ok Dru - so you're fishing for??????? WAUKQLDNSW???? Spent any time in NT they need a representative!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Kick off is Midnight tonight folks!

Which state will score the early points?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

AJD said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


OK I am (re) announcing, I am a QLDer! I know this is a statement right up there with Kennedy announcing to the world leaders that he was a sausage. Ich bin ein Qlder! Fortunately we are not known for sausages in Qld. Pea-nuts maybe. :? To all other states, note that my fishing prowess has not (yet) been to God's Own country's advantage. :? 8) :?

Ready to hit LCR (shshshsh not allowed to mention those letters in public in Sydney, it's kind of a secret, not.) this weekend, got a tadpole bass there last time. :lol:

THIS WEEKEND LCR, NEXT KANGAROO VALLEY. In my dreams anyway, SWMBO may have other thoughts. :shock:

Hey Chief (AJD) no dissing my testing out how far I can push the refs in the first half this time eh? We're on the same side. And you know, honest, that the Bass I've been catching lately, well if you didnt know your stuff, well they look just a LITTLE bit like Tailor. But I tell you, those Mort Bay Bass (bugger, should have called them EPs) are just BUSTING up at the moment. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Clarkey
4/3/2011
Bass
42.5cm
Abu soron sx20,Penn pinpoint tournament 3-5kg,Bomber 4A


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Woohoo QLD are out of the blocks early with a SOLID bass from Clarkey!

I'm in Frankfurt Germany so can't catch bass or EP's over here.
What's your excuse? C'mon folks 4 days in and 1 entry. Dig deep over the weekend and get into it for your state!!!!


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

finaly a comp i actually have a chance at doing well in and im in detroit for most of march! nice fish clarkey


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bit of a worry doesnt seem to be a lot of NSW support for this comp!

Just remember we can still get bass like this in the heart of Sydney!!!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

maddog said:


> finaly a comp i actually have a chance at doing well in and im in detroit for most of march! nice fish clarkey


Don't worry mate, I'll do the recon in the next few weeks and then we'll hammer them when you get home. Mind you, you're a dirty blue at heart if I recall. Mmm


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Im on the scoresheet for the mighty cane toads.

Hit up my favourite bass spot on the south pine this morning for this










Not going to take out the biggest fish but they all count.

Hope I can score an upgrade later in the month.

37cm
QLD
06.03.11


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

QLD are out in front at the end of the 1st Quarter with 2 bass in the bag for Clarkey and scoman. Here's the point score 1 week into the comp folks -








Well it's early days and all states have a chance. Will the next week see the NSW Blues enter the fray?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Caught this little fella bright and early this morning before work -

Capture date 10/3/2011
Bass 38cm
Caught on a shallow diver under a fallen casuarina tree in a local creek.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome AJD, I was so close to joining you this morning at said creek but decided my english readings for tommorows tutorial should take preference. Should be good for next fri/sat at maroon but. Will try to sneak out for a look in the creek over the weekend but.

Are those roaches going to play?


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

scoman said:


> Are those roaches going to play?


I think they're scared!!!!! C'Mon southerner's are you going to play or what?


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Angler : mehi QLD

Lure : Heddon Tiny Torpedoe

Rod : Shimmano Catana 2kg

Reel : Shakespeare 1000 out of bargain bin $12

Fish : Bass 40cm


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice fish there Dave - It's a QLD runaway. Close to half time and QLD has scored four times and NSW are yet to post their first points. What's in store for the rest of the weekend?
Will NSW pull a large scoring play with multiple HUGE bass? or will QLD continue their consistent posting of QUALITY fish?
Stay tuned.
More importantly get out there and get amongst them! Still plenty of time left in this comp.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

An upgrade for mehi and QLD a 43cm Bass


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Pointscore Update -

QLD have taken an early lead with 4 pointscorers so far -









Watch out for NSW in the 2nd half,.


----------



## RP243 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would be all for this comp and give NSW a big boost.... But my Bass rod is broken  

They are some nice Bass!!


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Bream comps, mardigras, Kurt Gidley and now broken bass rods...... All excuses dirty roaches.

Queenslander


----------



## RP243 (Feb 21, 2011)

Them sounds like fighting words to me.... ha ha well as i'm out injured at the moment (my rod that is) ill have to wait until State of Origin IV but to be honest the bass in my fish tank could shame your QLD Bass let alone the ones ill be submitting in the comp. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfUMh+4AACDfgAAQQGX+sjyWXAov79+wMACixFPIgxJtNQMT1NAMGo2UGhU0aGj1GgAAAAAGhFDEBoDRoAAAAB1e5KMIbYCGY7xxkUTgZMYT4vTHIxf5CaVWIyrSyya0QO0bxlqOQVNsXQdyImqUQGPcRuVxTLjIHVNzyWF+PCj1P2CUcMDRBPG+m+DLil9vtRpzggETVqCgJw8/SClQ7gcoh0ZOcpjFd+CVwrCoiRCZBUiiLgyC+kQdagKiu9GdQIjAMYGyGQ/z6qjyS6qQxENGBQUOmCYkCyDOIiICMz+LuSKcKEh6hkP3AA==


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

And the Pointscore looks like this after 3 weeks of very 1 sided competition!


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Is there something fishy going on with the southerners? i.e they are holding back their entries till the last minute in a some sort of co-ordianted sting?

Or have they lost the will to fight?

Or are they just crap at catching fish?

Or like most sydney siders just dont give two hoots about anything especially some sort of sport or competition. e.g 3 men and a dog at most NRL games in sydney. :?

Just trying to get a reaction, have been all comp........ but .............. nothing 8)


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Oh its on!! Time to get some Victorian EP's!!

Heres a taste from last year!


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

good .... we have been sick of playing with ourselves ;-)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Posted on behalf of Wazza [Seadog] for the maroons

Caught: Monday 21.3.11 Lake Advancetown

Bass: 44cms

Lure: Jackal TN 50

Rod and reel from a garage sale [but must be bloody good]


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Dodge said:


> Posted on behalf of Wazza [Seadog] for the maroons
> 
> Caught: Monday 21.3.11 Lake Advancetown
> 
> ...


SMASH!!!! way to go Wazza!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

AJD said:


> SMASH!!!! way to go Wazza!


Al, you and other origin competitors should be grateful you do not have to hear the old bastard sing nursery rhymes when he does this sort of thing...... no wonder his mates drink alcohol after fishing with Waz.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Pointscore with the additions of Wazza's 44cm brute!


----------



## dirty (Mar 16, 2011)

39cm fork length / 42cm to the tips


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Nice fish dirty, good to see a southerner on the board


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Way to go Dirty - 1st one for NSW!
Game on!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Score Update -


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

patwah said:


> Call to arms lads, one weekend will kill the toads, be the 1 iron.........be the 1 iron


Please, in the immortal words of Lee Trevino, "even God can't hit a one-iron"


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Angler name - WayneD
Date fish caught - Today
Species - Bass
Length (rounded down to the nearest 0.5cm) - 42.5cm
Lure/Tackle used - Damiki Crackjack 38, 8lb line 10lb leader, Daiwa Heartland Rod and Daiwa Sol 2000


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice, nice very nice, keep em coming queensland


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Where/When: Lake Gregory 25/3/2011
How: Caught trolling with yellow/black Mann's 5+
Size: 37cm


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Has QLD pulled too far ahead?
Does NSW have any come back?
Are VIC planning a last minute belting of the northern states?

3 days to go!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

A last minute score by "bruus" sees QLD increase it's lead. Does NSW have anything to say in reply?


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

I fear for the future of state of origin fishing. ;-)


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Well the referee has blown time, the crowd has stopped chanting on the hill and QLD have run out victorious.

In the post game analysis QLD just had steady scoring opportunities and kept going right up to the full time hooter.

*Wazza - with a top scoring QLD fish of 440mm has scooped the pool with most meritorious capture (PM me Wazza with your mailing address etc - I've got a surface lure or 2 lurking around here somewhere with your name on them for this outstanding effort)*

*dirty - a new member got in and got dirty with a 1 and only NSW score! 420mm is a good bass (PM me dirty with your mailing address etc - I've got a shallow diver lure or 2 lurking around here somewhere with your name on them for this outstanding effort)*

Thanks for all who played!
(next SOO - Snapper?)


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Run the snapper comp during the QLD closed season and the blues might have a chance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

not a chance scater! did you see the beast Greg caught in the big fish comp?


----------



## Parker (May 10, 2011)

Ahhh missed out!
Just got our kayaks last week!
Very keen for next year......got some beautiful spots holding multiple 50cm+ fish eager to destroy anything presented to them....
Next year NSW will be the state to watch  
Until then.....Happy fishin


----------

